# TORONTO | Cumberland Tower | 125m | 409ft | 39 fl | T/O



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

September 8th by androiduk at UT


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Approved. Unless demolition works have started...


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

Scale model posted by AlbertC at UT...










October 5th by androiduk


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

pretty average, not as good as the first design.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The entire tower is being torn down, right?


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

The tower in the photo is being re-clad and will remain standing. You can see the current tower in the render. Beside it will rise a new tower with a brand new podium.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric Offereins said:


> pretty average, not as good as the first design.


Agree. The original design was far nicer. Even the old Four Seasons is nicer than this new generic tower. What a snooze!


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

Some new renderings courtesy of *insertnamehere*. Tower to the right in the first image is the new tower. Tower to the left is the original Yorkville hotel being retrofitted. In the second image, the smaller tower is the boutique residences for Yorkville Plaza.











August 5th by *Red Mars*. Work continues...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the work that is being done to the base of the former Four Seasons Hotel is similar to what was done to the base of the former Block 82 Tower in Fort Worth, Texas, United States when that former office building was being converted into residential use itself. (New square/rectangular base being constructed around original sloped base).


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The tower looks good with those new windows!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

U/C. Photo by SomeMidTowner, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't see any renders for phase 2 so I'll post them.

125m, Cumberland Tower at Yorkville Plaza



















Benito


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheKingEast, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Image courtesy of Steveve, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...za-125m-40s-camrost-felcorp-wzmh.20323/page-8


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...a-125m-40s-camrost-felcorp-wzmh.20323/page-10


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...a-125m-40s-camrost-felcorp-wzmh.20323/page-10


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...le-plaza-125m-40s-camrost-felcorp-wzmh.20323/


----------

